# Potassium deficiency???



## MirandaB (13 Dec 2015)

Hi All,
I'm running a lowish tech Rio 180 dosing liquid carbon and Neutro plus daily as per recommended dose.
Lights are on 6 hours a day but they are imo way too bright and you can't remove one tube 
Wondering if this is potassium deficiency on the Ludwigia Glandulosa and if so,how much extra K2SO4 to add.
Any help gratefully received 

Old growth 



 

New growth


----------



## tim (13 Dec 2015)

Is that the old growth from when the plant was purchased ? Most of my stems shed the emersed leaves and they look like that. You can add a few pinches off k2so4 a couple of times a week see if it makes a difference.


----------



## MirandaB (13 Dec 2015)

Hi Tim yes it is the old growth from when it was purchased but I have also noticed a couple of pinholes in one crypt too.
I'll add a few pinches as you said to see if it does make a difference,many thanks


----------



## mr. luke (14 Dec 2015)

Maybe it's owner deficiency?


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (7 Sep 2016)

Old thread, i know. 
I am curious if it worked though?
Did adding K2SO4 helped?


----------

